# any bo-bos



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Any bonita running at the pier? Need to fill the bait freezer for spring and thier on the list.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

A bunch. Saw this wad a few days ago


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Last week from the pass to the edge they were every were you looked. Gene


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The bobos have been hit or miss...There are always birds..The day Private Pilot was out there the birds were but the fish didnt come by the pier..I think we only caught 2..Its getting the time of year where they get finicky around the pier..Should of hit it around Thanksgiving and December...I imagine they are thick near the pass


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

They were pretty thick Friday and Sat. this past weekend, then went out Sunday and nothin much a few and couple of flounder.Did see some pretty good sized sharks both days. Watched the house burn down the beach.


----------

